# smallest powerhead



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello all. I am looking at powerheads for my 20g high. Looking for the smallest powerhead. Was looking at the korlia(sp) mini. Curious what others thoughts are on that one or other options.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Koralia Nano 240 gph on my 20 gal high. Works great for what I use it for. Basically to move my CO2 around and give a little current in the tank.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

BradC said:


> ...Koralia Nano...


This. They are stupid tiny move a ton of water around, and in a general path, not a direct path like most powerheads.

For a 20, the 240 model is perfect. I just wish I would have gotten the higher flow one for my 55.


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

BradC That is basicly what im going to use it for. About how big is it? Any pics?
Thanks


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

driftwoods said:


> BradC That is basicly what im going to use it for. About how big is it? Any pics?
> Thanks


Not big at all. About 3" long and 1.5-2" in diameter. Below is a pic of it in my 20g high in the upper right corner.


FTS 11/11/11 by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

What about power heads for small tank use like 5.5G? 
Koralia nano might be too big.


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there such a power head that small. Thanks for the picture looks good. At least I know how it will look in my tank.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

herns said:


> What about power heads for small tank use like 5.5G?
> Koralia nano might be too big.


 
I wasn't able to find one, I wanted one in my edge. There is one by koralia that is 120gph so less flow but ends up being even bigger than the koralia nano which is kinda dumb :\


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

That is dumb.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The Rio 50 mini is small, you'd have to have a look for yourself to see how appropriate it would be for your own application.

I have two Korallia nanos in my 38g and I really like them.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

driftwoods said:


> Hello all. I am looking at powerheads for my 20g high. Looking for the smallest powerhead. Was looking at the korlia(sp) mini. Curious what others thoughts are on that one or other options.
> Thanks
> Aaron


http://www.marinedepot.com/powerheads_pumps_aquarium_systems_maxi-jet_mini-jet_micro-jet-ap.html

Here's an idea. If you were to buy this pump purchase an extra impeller. On the impeller are vanes these move the water. If you were to trim these down a bit you could decrease the flow of water passing through the pump.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

herns said:


> What about power heads for small tank use like 5.5G?
> Koralia nano might be too big.


might want to check out replacement pumps used in small water features.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

the smallest powerhead I've ever seen is an azoo powerhead model 180. It's like, 1.5 inches cubed, perfect for a tiny tiny tank.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4591


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> the smallest powerhead I've ever seen is an azoo powerhead model 180. It's like, 1.5 inches cubed, perfect for a tiny tiny tank.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4591


The Rio Mini 150 uses 0.8 watts and is 1.9in x 1.6in x 1.5in:

http://www.riopump.net/products_pumps/hyperflow_desc.html

(click on "Specifications")


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a rio mini90, the azoo 180 is a LOT smaller than my rio.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I have a rio mini90, the azoo 180 is a LOT smaller than my rio.


The Rio 90 and Rio plus 90 are a lot bigger than the Rio mini 150. Take a looks at the link above.

Now, I'm not saying I agree with rio's naming conventions.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess it depends on what you want to do with it, but I like the Hagen Elite for small tanks. It has a flow control, venturi (good for DIY CO2) and is tiny, quiet, and cheap. Petsmart and Petco sell them too, although I don't see them on their websites.

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Elite-Underwater-Filter-Listed/dp/B0009YD7D4 :icon_wink


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I use this for extra flow or "waving" effects on my tall plants.
Its not intended for aquarium used... but its pretty small (2 inch square) + it has its own on/off switch

got it from broken Homedics mini fountains.


----------



## Golightly (Jan 14, 2011)

I've tried loads of different types and makes, the smallest and most of all silent is the Koralia Nano. You won't find anything much smaller. The only problem is that it's quite strong, possibly too strong for a smaller tank. But you could always point it upwards if that's the case.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

the smallest I have found is "underwater new 3 in 1 Water Air mini Pump & Filter for Aquarium Fish Tank 150L/h" do a search on ebay the largest dimension is 1.7 inch


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

That motor body without the screen/bottom looks remarkably like the Elite motor body. I wonder....hmmm

That would make a good pump for the recirculator in the Cerges reactor. I might have to drop the dime on that little guy and try it...


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

ack....220 volt....sigh


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I picked up a tiny submersible filter / powerhead thing on amazon for like 10 bucks and used in a 2 gallon tank for a while had to turn the flow all the way down to keep from blowing the fish into the glass! lol


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

m00se said:


> ack....220 volt....sigh


Dang I did not realize that!


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

buuut...then again... They make 110 to 220 converters! (off to ebay)


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Just to provide an update on the smallest powerhead out there 

Rio Plus 50 Aqua Pump - 69 GPH $15.10 on amzon
Product Dimensions: 2.2 x 1.8 x 1.4 inches ; 9.6 ounces

The new and improved Rio Plus 50 Aqua Pumps and Powerheads are versatile water pump systems designed with high efficiency and reliability at a lower cost. Designed with next generation magnetic-rotor technology and a new impeller with ceramic bearing and shaft, the Rio Plus Aqua Pumps and Powerheads offer the best high-performance solution in the aquarium industry. Versatile: water circulation, fountains, protein skimmers. One of the most energy efficient water pumps that combines low energy consumption with silent cool operation. Dimensions: 2.4 x 1.4 x 1.8 inches. 5.3 watts. Maximum head: 2 feet.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> the smallest powerhead I've ever seen is an azoo powerhead model 180. It's like, 1.5 inches cubed, perfect for a tiny tiny tank.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4591


I have this powerhead too. I can agree that it is ridiculously small. My Koralia Nano 425 is a freaking hulk next to it. I used it to diffuse co2 into my 10g, and it was very easy to hide.










That's a standard AA battery for comparison.


----------

